Ask HN: Why don't we talk about climate change more on HN? - hsavit1
======
goodcanadian
I've seen and even participated in quite a few climate change discussions
recently. I would suggest that it is a well covered topic.

------
h2odragon
I'd agree that there's enough coverage already, and that discussing it is hard
anyway. Both ends of the spectrum of opinion have faith based outlooks; the
ditinction between discussion and argument is hard for them to make.

Why does a hacker forum _need_ more discussion of this? Can't we discusses
computer shit here and let the climate change debates happen elsewhere where
people are actually more interested in that focus?

------
sigmaprimus
I'll bite,

I'm pretty sure climate change is taking a back seat to the clear and present
danger of Wuhan Fever.

I have seen a few new stories regarding climate change on HN but they haven't
gotten enough traction.

I wonder if this is a subtle part of the human phyce, what would happen if a
person that is terrified of both roller coasters and clowns is forced to be
seated on a coaster ride next to a clown?

------
jppope
Mainly because it borders on politics. Political articles will get flagged and
removed.

